# told the haircutress that I am a loser with no future



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

She asked me if I had just got off work so I explained to her that I don't work and I'm a deadbeat with no ambition or future. Unfortunately, she thought I was kidding and laughed... Anyways, I'm glad I told someone the truth for once without sugar coating it with bs.


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thats great , but was she hot ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Big props to you man, I don't have enough testosterone to admit that to anyone........:nw


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Unit731 said:


> Thats great , but was she hot ?


Ugly as sin.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Ugly as sin.


man you don't sugarcoat anything...


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> She asked me if I had just got off work so I explained to her that I don't work and I'm a deadbeat with no ambition or future. Unfortunately, she thought I was kidding and laughed... Anyways, I'm glad I told someone the truth for once without sugar coating it with bs.


lol probably put her in an awkward situation


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's one way to get the hairdresser to shut up.


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> That's one way to get the hairdresser to shut up.


Ha! This. I hate how they blabber so much and ask so many stupid personal questions, the answers to which are none of their business. I was lucky when I went to cut my hair last time (at a new place) because she just asked me about pertinent subjects, like what I wanted to do with my hair and why I wanted to cut it (it was really long, people think I'm crazy when I cut more than an inch or so off).


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I have found getting my haircut to be a great experience..... when I still had hair. LOL.

Generally, it is a very kind and beautiful younger lady which you have a short 10-15 discussion with. They tend to be very sociable and excited. Of all the people to talk to, they are the only females that I find relatively easy to talk to.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

velocicaur said:


> I have found getting my haircut to be a great experience..... when I still had hair. LOL.
> 
> Generally, it is a very kind and beautiful younger lady which you have a short 10-15 discussion with. They tend to be very sociable and excited. Of all the people to talk to, they are the only females that I find relatively easy to talk to.


Completely agree. They're usually attractive, stylish, nice women who are pleasant to speak with. Talking to them is really my only interaction with women, as pathetic as that is.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

maybe if we just walked around telling everyone the truth all the time, they'd all think we're hilarious and we'd make tonnes of friends!

could be an interesting social experiment...


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

chompers said:


> maybe if we just walked around telling everyone the truth all the time, they'd all think we're hilarious and we'd make tonnes of friends!
> 
> could be an interesting social experiment...







It doesn't end well.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

She probably found it funny because what person would admit such things in this hyper-judgemental society? We're trained to HATE people who aren't working. We train people to hate themselves if they aren't.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> She asked me if I had just got off work so I explained to her that I don't work and I'm a deadbeat with no ambition or future. Unfortunately, she thought I was kidding and laughed... Anyways, I'm glad I told someone the truth for once without sugar coating it with bs.


I would've thought that was a joke too. Maybe it was your tone.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

"haircutress"


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> "haircutress"


Same. Was this a memory from 1888?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's probably a good way to get them to shut up. I hate how they relentlessly try to force uncomfortable and unwanted conversation with you while they're cutting your hair. I didn't come there to have in depth conversations. I came there to get my hair cut and get the hell out.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

That's awesome m8, not giving a **** is a great path to take. imo


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Zack said:


> Same. Was this a memory from 1888?


Lol


----------

